# Wes eca unique CASE



## Vikki89 (Jun 11, 2016)

Can anybody help me i am 2011 passed out b-tech from india and applied for wes eca in 2014 but i got negative report as non recognised university now i want to apply again as i has been recognised in 2015 is it possible to get positive report....?????
@colchar can you please help


----------

